# Question on Flash MX 2004 serial number.



## Smartychris (Jun 22, 2007)

Does the company Adobe still sell the serial number for Macromedia Flash MX 2004? I click the buy one online link and it brought me to this site. http://www.adobe.com/go/activate_buy_flash_en

Is there anywhere else I can purchase a serial number?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to *http://www.adobe.com/activation/previous_software_versions.html* and select your product from the dropdown menu. Scroll down to the bottom of the list for Flash MX 2004.


----------

